# Boog plase



## INGOZI

Dit is kwessie wat al lankal aandag verg, ek het ook al genoeg strikke afgetrap met "boog jag plase" om 'n boek oor te skryf. Ek dink dit sal werklik 'n goeie idee wees vir plase wat adverteer in die Bowhunter om 'n tipe van "background search" te slaag waar vorige kliente gekontak word om die plaas 'n basiese "rating" van tussen 1 tot 10 te gee.


----------



## Bushkey

Dis maar 'n gatslag, 'n mens weet nie altyd watter plekke die beste is nie. Ek is 'n voorstaander van jou idee betrefende die ranglys. Ek vermoed as 'n mens aan SABA of soos ons hier bo aan die Bosveld Jagters en Wildbewaarders vereniging behoort jou lede onder mekaar al die goor plekke aan mekaar sal uitwys. Ek jag nie sommer op 'n plek as ek nie 'n verwysing het nie. Die eerste en laaste plek waar ek dit gedoen het was ek later bang dat die geweer jagters my uit my treestand sou skiet. Jag net nie weer saam met daardie ou nie. Jy moet maar ook besef dat hierdie tyd van die jaar nog die idiale tyd vir boogjag uit 'n hide is nie. Daar is nog baie kos in die veld, en as daar water beskikbaar is op ander plekke sal dit maar moeilik gaan, maar ja ek hoor wat jy se.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Wat van as ons dalk so 'n seksie laat skep waar die ouens wat jafels is of goeie plase het se name op kan verskyn met 'n rating en 'n verwysings raamwerk


----------



## Bushkey

OutaAfrica said:


> Wat van as ons dalk so 'n seksie laat skep waar die ouens wat jafels is of goeie plase het se name op kan verskyn met 'n rating en 'n verwysings raamwerk


Ek dink dit is 'n great idee. Ons het nie eens nodig om baie fansie te wees nie. 'n Kort opsoming van jou naweek se jag, soos ons in elke geval doen met ons brag foto's, die plaas se naam natuurlik want dan kan ons die forum se search funksie gebruik om plase op te soek. Kwaliteit van die kamp, geriewe, spoorsnyers, jagvoertuie, wild, hides......O ek raak fansie:wink:. Maar ja, dis ons eie skuld as ons nie self ingryp op die manier nie. Die internet is 'n wonderlikke plek, as jy 'n plaas se naam op die forum sit, kan enige persoon wat bloot die betroke plaas se naam "Googel" dit ook hier vind. 'n Mens sal objektief moet wees en byvoorbeeld nie 'n plaas se spoorsnyers afkraak as jy nie 'n skoot moes gevat het nie. Goeie idee.


----------



## Karoojager

I think also this is a good idea.
And I hope to find there also some hunting opportunities for hunter with normal money.
In my opinion the prices grows up in the last years very utopian. I not need a pool or other luxury things by hunting, because I will hunting every year in S.A.
If I see the prices at advertisements in AB&A magazine and what exactly the same farmer want from me if I call him from Germany for a hunt I could vomit. In the moment if the person on the other side of the line notice that I am from Europe the prices growing up to 200% or more.
Sorry, but I think I am out of topic, also sorry for this open words, I would not affront any person here:embara:


----------



## Bushkey

caracal said:


> If I see the prices at advertisements in AB&A magazine and what exactly the same farmer want from me if I call him from Germany for a hunt I could vomit. In the moment if the person on the other side of the line notice that I am from Europe the prices growing up to 200% or more.
> Sorry, but I think I am out of topic, also sorry for this open words, I would not affront any person here:embara:


 No you are right. It affects us as well. Nearly all the farms cater for hunters from overseas. I can understand if you get charged in relation to your currency cause then it's fair but 200% is ridiculous.


----------



## Karoojager

Good Morning Bushkey,

I will give a example for you from this year. Since 2003 I have every year a hunting meeting with my friend Sven from S.A.
I am and Sven enjoying this time together and talk about all the thinks what happened in the past year and talk a lot of kack and have so much fun to hunt together and refill his deep freezer. I am a normally worker and must save the whole year my money to see my friend again.
This year Sven searched for a farm for us and got several opportunities with normally prizes by self catering ( 250 to 350 ZAR p.P. ) in the moment if he told that a German stay with him and his wife, they want 130 to 200 € per day only from the German. This are the moments if I feel like a white ******
For this reason we had our meeting in 2005 and 2006 in Namibia.


----------



## Bushkey

caracal said:


> Good Morning Bushkey,
> 
> I will give a example for you from this year. Since 2003 I have every year a hunting meeting with my friend Sven from S.A.
> I am and Sven enjoying this time together and talk about all the thinks what happened in the past year and talk a lot of kack and have so much fun to hunt together and refill his deep freezer. I am a normally worker and must save the whole year my money to see my friend again.
> This year Sven searched for a farm for us and got several opportunities with normally prizes by self catering ( 250 to 350 ZAR p.P. ) in the moment if he told that a German stay with him and his wife, they want 130 to 200 € per day only from the German. This are the moments if I feel like a white ******
> For this reason we had our meeting in 2005 and 2006 in Namibia.


The outfitters and farmers are going to price themeless out the market. I have noticed that farmers think that bowhunters has extra money for some or other reason. Don't understand it. But then again if you see where I was the weekend I can understand why this guy could be pricey.


----------



## Karoojager

Bushkey said:


> The outfitters and farmers are going to price themeless out the market. I have noticed that farmers think that bowhunters has extra money for some or other reason. Don't understand it. But then again if you see where I was the weekend I can understand why this guy could be pricey.


I have full understanding that luxury need money and that is right so. But if you found a normally biltong farm with no luxury and they change the prizes up only because a non resident want to hunt with a resident together, this give a bad feeling.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Skelm moere*

Noem asseblief al die fokkers se name!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerhard

*Saba*

Okay boys,

Ek is op die SABA komitee en ons het al oor die onderwerp gepraat.

As julle bereid is om jou ondervinding met ons te deel kan ek dit aan die SABA komitee voorle.

Maar onthou die wild is nie aan toue vas gemaak nie.

Ek het al op plase gekom waar ek weet daar is baie wild en dan sit ek vir 2 dae lank in 'n hide en dan sien ek niks om dat die wind rond dwarrel.

Ek soek goeie en slegte ondervindings om met die ander lede te deel.

Gerhard


----------



## valie

INGOZI said:


> Dit is kwessie wat al lankal aandag verg, ek het ook al genoeg strikke afgetrap met "boog jag plase" om 'n boek oor te skryf. Ek dink dit sal werklik 'n goeie idee wees vir plase wat adverteer in die Bowhunter om 'n tipe van "background search" te slaag waar vorige kliente gekontak word om die plaas 'n basiese "rating" van tussen 1 tot 10 te gee.


Wat van 'n website waar elke jagter na sy jag 'n opsomming oor sy ervaringe maak en bv: Slaapgeriewe,Slag area, guides en kondisie van die wild 'n rating gee. Miskien ook sommer pryse wat hy betaal het en die plaas se orientering tov boog jagters. Dan kan ons 'n lekker databasis van goeie plase opbou. 

Dit sal ook slegs werk indien almal dan wel gebruik maak van die fasiliteit.

Uit die aard van die saak moet die boer ook 'n kans gegun word om oor 'n slegte jagter te kan raporteer. En 'n meganisme sal moet ingebou word dat elke jagter slegs 1 keer 'n rating kan gee anders gaan daar 'n paar boere wees wat hulle plase baie goed kan laat lyk:wink:


Ek kan so website in 'n week opstel.
Laat my weet wie sal belangstel
Groete
Theo


----------



## Gerhard

valie said:


> Wat van 'n website waar elke jagter na sy jag 'n opsomming oor sy ervaringe maak en bv: Slaapgeriewe,Slag area, guides en kondisie van die wild 'n rating gee. Miskien ook sommer pryse wat hy betaal het en die plaas se orientering tov boog jagters. Dan kan ons 'n lekker databasis van goeie plase opbou.
> 
> Dit sal ook slegs werk indien almal dan wel gebruik maak van die fasiliteit.
> 
> Uit die aard van die saak moet die boer ook 'n kans gegun word om oor 'n slegte jagter te kan raporteer. En 'n meganisme sal moet ingebou word dat elke jagter slegs 1 keer 'n rating kan gee anders gaan daar 'n paar boere wees wat hulle plase baie goed kan laat lyk:wink:
> 
> 
> Ek kan so website in 'n week opstel.
> Laat my weet wie sal belangstel
> Groete
> Theo


Theo,

Dis juis hoekom ek die info soek sodat ons dit op die SABA web site beskikbaar kan stel aan almal.

Gerhard


----------



## valie

Great laat ons weet wanneer dit aktief is.

Ek Jag ongelukkig of eerder GELUKKIG slegs op familie grond so ek kan nie vir jou enige info gee nie.

Cheers
Theo


----------



## OutaAfrica

Dankie Gerhard dit is great van jou 
Ek het nou die dag 'n brief gekry waar 'n ou 'nyala jag bespreek het die ou het 'n trofee gesoek.Die dag toe hy ry toe vra hy die boer vir die vleis die boer het hom meegedeel dat as hy trofee jag hy slegs geregtig op die horings is, daarom moet julle ook asb seker maak as julle 'n jag bespreek wat is joune en wat nie ,want kom ons wees eerlik met ons self daar is skelm inhalige wetters daarbuite wat R9000-00 op 'n trofee maak en dan maak hy nog seker so 'n goei 600 clips op die vleis om niee eers van die dag tariewe te praat nie die 500 rand huur v.d jag voertuig wat eers aan die brand gestoot moet word nie ens. Maar 'n mens moet ook eers inligting v.d boer af kry voor jy sommer so iets plaas vir regs implikasies.
geniet die dag


----------



## cmitch

*Billikheid*

Om realisties te wees, besef ek dat geen plaas wild kan "waarborg" nie, maar ons besit self 'n wildsplaas en uit my ondervinding kan ek sekere gevolgtrekkings maak:

Wanneer blouwildebeeste by 'n baal lusern verbyloop sonder om daarna te kyk, lei ek af dat die wild nie voer gewoond is nie. Verder kan mens uit die wild se optrede aflei of daar met gewere gejag word bv wanneer jy met 'n voertuig ry en wanneer jy nog 300m van die wild af is, hulle al begin hardloop.

Ek sou voorstel dat daar 'n geweegde punt gegee word vir elke plaas waar bv. akkommodasie, etes, of daar met gewere gejag worg in ag geneem word. Laasgenoemde moet wat my aanbetref 75% van die totale punt uitmaak.

Plase moet hulself "commit" as 'n boogplaas en net boogjag toelaat. Indien getalle hand uit ruk kan 'n plaas eienaar 'n oes-skiet in die nag reel met gewere met silencers op. Dit is dan 'n eenmalige ontwrigting vir die wild en hulle raak relatief vinning weer rustig na so 'n skiet.

Wat dink julle?


----------



## INGOZI

cmitch

Ek stem saam met jou asook met valie en Gerhard, ek was nog altyd van mening dat 'n saak twee kante het. Baie plase is puik en gaan uit hul pad om 'n jagter die beste moontlike kans te gee, hulle kan wel nie veranwoording doen vir 'n deur-die-kak jagter nie. Ouens wat uit die hides klim, rook in die hide, goed kwes en stilbly ens. ens.

Daar is wel ook baie sharks daar buite, plaas eienaars wat 'n klomp "hidden costs" het. Soos genoem deur Hendrik. Die beste oplossing is 'n databasis soos wat valie genoem het, 'n openlike web bladsy waar beide suur jagters asook gatvol plaas eienaars hul saak kan stel. So doende kan ons almal sien waar en waar nie om te jag en plaas eienaars kan sien wie kaansvatters is. fair is fair, almal kan sy kant van die saak stel vir almal om te lees.

Hoe klink dit?


----------



## Bushkey

Ek stem saam, klink goed. Engee dink jy nie jy moet dalk in een van jou artikels aan AB&A melding maak van AT nie en meer mense hier by ons betrek. Daar is ontsaglik baie kennis daar buite wat ons tot ons voordeel hier kan gebruik.


----------



## INGOZI

Dit klink na 'n great idee Bush, sal Rean 'n lui gee en hoor wat hy dink. Almal kan net baat by 'n site soos hierdie een.


----------



## Bushkey

Ek bedoel ons het dit reggekry om ons eie forum van die grond af te kry met net 'n paar van ons en kyk hoe lekker chat ons. Dis iets om op trots te wees. Sit bv. nog 50 ouens hier by.


----------



## INGOZI

Daar is ook knaend nuwe ouens wat bykom, sien heelwat nuwe name elke keer wat ons opkom.


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Daar is ook knaend nuwe ouens wat bykom, sien heelwat nuwe name elke keer wat ons opkom.


Ek het gesien. Dis lekker. Ek geniet dit baie. Hoe meer siele hoe meer vreug.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

I hope that people like Nico,Leon, Henry, Dewaldt, Adrian, Rean and so on have a meeting here. This make the S.A.A.T. more interesting and give more helpful advices.


----------



## INGOZI

Who are the guys you mentioned Frank?


----------



## Karoojager

All this are S.A. bow hunter and / or archer. Normally you must know them:embara:

Nico van Leuven, Leon Hydenreich ( one of the best archer I have ever saw ) Henry Smith, Dewaldt van Ryan, Werner Bonthuis, Adriaan Rall, Rean Steenkamp, I hope that I wrote all the names this times right.

With some of this guys I shoot by different world champion tournaments and world bow hunter champion tournaments together. This are great and very experienced shooters.


----------



## INGOZI

I thought you were talking about them, just wanted to make sure. Yes the truly are well known and well respected. It will be great to have them on here.


----------



## cmitch

*Jagter onskuldig*



INGOZI said:


> cmitch
> 
> ... deur-die-kak jagter nie. Ouens wat uit die hides klim, rook in die hide, goed kwes en stilbly ens. ens.
> 
> Hoe klink dit?


Die jagter in my geval rook glad nie. Maar die PH het wel in die hide gesit en rook.

Okay, ek's nie besig met 'n "suspense" drama nie so hier gaan dit ...... nommer 1 op die databasis ....

Die plaas se naam is "Spitskop Safari's". Hulle het baie goeie kos en akkommodasie en die jag ....... daarvan het ek al genoeg gesê.


----------



## ASG

Name and Shame is a good idea!

There are many ranchers out there to make a quick buck. Especially since bowhunting took off here about 3 years ago. Every second game farm is a bowhunter friendly establishment. If you could call 200 hectares a game farm!

You could also ask a rancher for some references that you can call about the hunting on XYZ Wildsplaas!

In general, day fees for bowhunters are more and game is less expensive. Due to the fact that we harvest fewer animals in the same time span as rifle hunters do. (You gotta make your money somewhere!)

S.A ranches are getting more expensive. There are a number of reasons for this. 

Some game ranchers want to target international hunters and they are too expensive for us as biltong hunters.
Others let outfitters hunt on their property with foreign clients and then charge us more for certain species that they would rather sell to the outfitter at a much better price.
Some over hunt their properties and are forced to buy game from auctions regularly.

Belive me! There are some very good deals to be had for us as biltong hunters. I was recently in KZN and we could hunt Eland Bulls for R4500.00!
I've also hunted B/Wildebeest for as little as R 900.00 for a non trophy bull.

Do your homework and avoid dissapointment!


----------



## Bushkey

Also female animals. I spoke to the owner of a farm the other day. He was complaining cause the biltong hunters was killing his trophy animals and they(hunters) were whining cause he wanted to charge them trophy prices. You can shoot two big Kudu cows for the price of one Kudu bull and end up with more meat for less.


----------

